# Dreamy puppy is 13 today!



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday to Dreamgirl!!!!! Yes, if you are lucky enough to have a beloved golden live to be a relatively healthy Thirteen, it is a VERY good reason to CELEBRATE!!!!!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dream!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

HAPPY 13TH BIRTHDAY to your sweet Dreamgirl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

:banana::banana::jamming::banana::banana:

Definitely a time to celebrate!!!


Happy birthday Dream. I hope your day is filled with all your favorite things. And that there are many more BDs to come.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Dream! Bet that cake will be yummy!


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Dream! And many more.*









Cake-eating pics, please.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy B-day Dreamy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dreamy. I hope you have a great day and get lots of goodies. It is great to be a teenager. Cant wait to see your birthday pictures.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, Dream! Welcome to your teenage years Wishing you good health for many years to come....


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

*Thank you everyone!*

As promised here are a couple of photos of Dream and her cupcake.
Yes... I ended up making cupcakes instead of decorating a big cake - because my family guilted me into baking a pumpkin pie to go with the turkey LOL.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy belated birthday.  I hope it was wonderful for you and Dream!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Lucky 13, Dreamy and many more....cute pictures!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy 13th birthday Dream :smooch:


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Happy birthday! What a celebration that is. Beautiful girl at any age.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dream*

Happy Belated Birthday, sweet Dream!!
13 is a wonderful age!

Hope you had a nice party-you look MARVELOUS for 13!!!

DreamMom

Great pictures-you have beautiful babies!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY DREAM!

Sorry I missed this yesterday. Wow, 13...another pupper turned 13 this week too. I think the Teens deserve a Birthday Week.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dreamy puppy!! It's good to be surrounded by good friends and family and to share your birthday with them.

Wishing you many more years of health and happiness!


----------

